# Power Button Makes Fans Go At Full Speed



## Ophixis (Jan 31, 2013)

I recently got a new case(zalman z11 hf1) and I transferred everything I had to it. Everything works great except for the power button. If I plug the new power button into where the old one was, whenever I start up the computer the fans connected to my motherboard go at 100% speed, including my CPU fan. The fans then slow down but when I start to play a game they go back up. My CPU and GPU are not getting hot at all, they stay at less than 60c, so its not a heating problem. I took the old power button from my old case and all the fans work fine. I have a Dell 0GDG8Y motherboard, a 550 watt Antec PSU, a XFX 7870, and an Intel i5 2320. My computer was a Dell but I upgraded my GPU and PSU. I had them installed in my old case before and they worked perfectly. My old power button is a 6 pin connector but my new one only has 2 connector pins, but also has a LED- and LED+ cord that are one prong each and not connected to the 2 prong. I don't know if I am not putting in the power cords where they are supposed to go or if its a hardware issue. This is not a really big issue but having an extra power button hanging out the side of my case is a little annoying. I uploaded a picture of both the Dell power button and zalman power cords, take a look an please get back to me. Please help. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Since the old power button fixes the issue it certainly limits the possibilities for what's going on. Do you perhaps have access to a multimeter? 

It's hard to tell from the picture; what all is included in that Dell power button block? HDD + power LEDs and a power button? Are all 6 pins on the connector actually attached to a wire?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Does the Mobo have any lettering next to the Front Panel pins?
The most common front panel layout-


----------



## Ophixis (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you for responding you answer was exactly what I was looking for although it did not work. I put all of the connections in according to the diagram and the fans still went too fast when on start up and when playing games. I did find markings by the pins as you can see in my pictures, there are 6 markings, 059, R789, LEDHI, R797, R796, and R798. I don't know what any of them mean but maybe you do. I also found another slot on my motherboard labeled PWRSW1, I tried putting the power cords in there but the fans still went crazy. There are a total of 15 prongs where my power button used to be connected to on the mobo, so maybe my panel layout needs different wiring... I tried attaching pictures of everything that might be of significance, take a look and thanks for the help so far. The pictures of the 12 prong connection is the one of my old power button, just so you know.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Dell apparently didn't see fit to put the pinout in the Vostro 260 manual, so the only way to determine it is by tracing each wire.

If you would, take a picture of the original power connector installed so that its orientation on the board and each individual wire coming out the back is clearly distinguishable. I need to be able to see exactly where each wire enters the back of the connector.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I got a Dell in the shop this afternoon and I "think" it use that same layout.
I'll get it on the bench tomorrow, look it over and make a diagram.
You could try viewing the Manual using the Service Tag or Express Service Code from Dell's site: Manuals | Dell US


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The Mobo I got in has the standard 9 pin connector.
I can't locates any pics that have the 15 pin layout like in your pic.
Viewing the Manual would be the best bet.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I had success with some Dell mobos using speedfan to control fans when switching cases for the customer, that's really the only way, or make the switch to a regular motherboard as Dells are proprietary for the most part when it comes to pinouts on the FP. Good luck!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What exact Model Number was the Dell?
Was the CPU cooling fan mounted to the heatsink or to the rear of the case?
What LED's (i.e. Power-Hdd activity, etc.) were present on the case front?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ ChronoGeek
From reading the OP, it would appear the fan issue is related to the Front Panel wiring.


----------



## Ophixis (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I looked at the manual and the only thing I found of relevance was on the second to last page and all it says about the power button was "power button connector (LEDH1)." You can find it here, ftp://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-prod...desktop/inspiron-620_service manual_en-us.pdf. I made a mistake when I said it was a 15 pin connector, only actually 13 pins. My computer was the Dell 620. The CPU fan was mounted to the heatsink and there were two LED's, both on the original power button, one for the power button and one that was yellow, I would say it was for the HDD activity because it blinked a lot. I put a picture of it so take a look. And also, ChronoGeek, you wouldn't happen to know how to add fans to speedfan would you? I tried to fix this problem with speedfan before but I was never able to add fans to control them. Once again thanks everyone, maybe someone knows the correct layout for my power button connector after reading this.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is not noted for it's reliability/compatibility and especially so with OEM Mobo's.
Your pic in Post #4 shows 15 pins on the Mobo and that's the pic I can't locate.
Trace the wires from the connector to the power button assy.
One pair, I'm thinking Red & White, will be the Power.
One of the other pair will be for the HDD LED. 
The third pair is confusing. 
What was the complete Model Number of the Dell PC?
Do you have the Service Tag Number?


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

I've attached a numbered image of the header on the motherboard to clarify exactly which pins I'm talking about when I refer to them by numbers. The part number on the power switch/LED cable is 0KCRV8, correct?

The power connector attaches as a block to pins 1-6 and 9-14. There are wires installed in the connector which attach to pins 1-3, 9-11, 13, & 14.

Pins
1: red; power LED
2: white; power LED
3: brown; power switch
9: yellow; HDD LED
10: black; HDD LED
11: blue; power switch
13: black; jumper to #11 & #13
14: black; jumper to #13

The above is what I could determine based on available pictures of the cable assembly and connectors. You should verify that those wire pairs actually go into the part listed. The wire colors and corresponding pins should be correct, but the black plastic and shadows make it hard to be absolutely certain from pictures that the wires actually go straight through the front panel mount. Assuming the above exactly matches what you're looking at, the second attached image would be the pinout in graphical form.

Since the Dell connector uses jumpered wires, there's no easy non-solder fix. What I would do in your situation is cut the power leads from the Dell connector and the new case, and then solder them together. Other methods require jury-rigging or having the appropriate crimp connectors available. Another possibility, albeit unlikely, is that you can remove the actual power switch from the Dell front panel mount and install it in place of the switch mounted in your new case.


----------



## Ophixis (Jan 31, 2013)

Fjandr I traced the wires and you are correct, all the pairs seem to match up. The only problem is figuring out which ones are pos/neg if I were to solder them. And Tyree, my service tag is FSDBXR1 and my model number is 00196-222-270-249. Good luck and thanks for the help.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

The polarity only matters on the LEDs, and you should be able to figure that out simply by connecting them directly from the case to the board. If they don't light, reverse the connector. Once they light, you know the polarity on the motherboard since it's also marked on the connectors (well, at least the connector you picture in the first post).

Edit: Actually, once you find out the polarity post it here. That way anyone who comes across this issue in the future and finds this thread will have all the information they need to correct the problem.

Edit again: I should have mentioned also that you can probably just pop the crimp pins for the LED connectors out. Both your case pins and the Dell connector look like they use standard DuPont clips. All you have to do is get a needle or a small, sharp blade to pick up the plastic tab slightly for each pin. Once you've pulled it up slightly, you can gently pull the wire out and the entire crimp pin will slide out. Then slide the case LED connectors into the appropriate opening on the Dell connector block (once you've determined the polarity).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The colored wire is commonly the + side. Install one way and if it doesn't work reverse it. No damage will be done if there connected backwards...they simply won't work.


----------

